# Broken canine tooth



## Milowinger (4 mo ago)

Hi. I am wondering if anyone has had an experience like this. My 15 week old boy broke his lower canine tooth trying to grab a toy from the inside of his crate through to the outside. I'm not sure if the tooth got caught on the toy which wouldn't fit through the bars, or if he actually caught it on the metal crate itself. He let out a yelp as he did it.
Initially about 75% of the tooth remained with the red center visible. After eating most of the remaining tooth disappeared, I am assuming he swallowed it. As far as I know he still has all his baby teeth so I am hoping this is not one of his permanent teeth. It obviously wasn't loose and ready to come out as it broke instead of coming free.
I am concerned that it may get infected, cause an issue with the permanent replacement, and also feel horrible as from the looks of it he is probably in pain.
He was able to eat but I don't know if that will continue. He has tried to chew on some of his toys but at times he just sniffs them and moves on, at other times he may gingerly chew on the other side. Sometimes he gets himself so fired up he looses all regard for his safety as in this situation.
I tried getting him into the Vet today without success, they are not even guaranteeing they'll see him tomorrow. I'm hoping he doesn't have to be anesthetized for any x-ray, or extraction.
Any input on this issue would be greatly appreciated,
Thanks,
Chris.
On a side note I'm not really sure why the photo is deemed sensitive and possibly not suitable for persons under 18. It was not my intention to post anything inappropriate.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Poor little guy. Ouch!!!
As soon as you can, get him into the Vet. 
hopefully they tell you to just watch for any inflammation of the gum.
That was a healthy puppy tooth, and it may be some time before he gets his adult canine in its place. They may want to extract it due to the time.
Hopefully his eating isn’t to dramatically effected.
Definitely something to monitor.


----------



## DrogoNevets (6 mo ago)

On the plus side, the nips will be less bad for you.

The vet may just cap it, like giving us a crown, to ensure foreign bodies don’t get stuck etc. but speaking from personal experience (as in my human teeth) that shouldn’t cause issues with adult teeth. An actual gap might, but there still something keeping teeth the right distance apart etc


----------



## Milowinger (4 mo ago)

I was able to get an appointment today at 3:20. He is obviously not himself and appears uncomfortable. I can get him to eat a little if feeding him by hand.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Milowinger said:


> I was able to get an appointment today at 3:20. He is obviously not himself and appears uncomfortable. I can get him to eat a little if feeding him by hand.


So glad you were able to get a vet appointment so quickly.


----------



## Milowinger (4 mo ago)

Thank you for the replies. The Vet says to leave it alone but keep an eye out in case of infection. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that he won't need antibiotics or an extraction. He weighed in at 33.6 pounds today.


----------



## DrogoNevets (6 mo ago)

Great to hear its nothing serious and will sort itself!
it will only be a few weeks before it falls out anyways. Our pup is currently missing at least one of her canine teeth and looks a little bit silly with it when she yawns. It will be only a matter of time until it is replaced with a shiney new tooth.

Hopefully she will never use it on me or my wife - even in play! Haha


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

that is great, hopefully he will be back to eating and no further impacts. He looks gorgeous


----------



## ameliamont63 (3 mo ago)

Poor baby! I hope he's alright now. I sure hope that he won't have any infections. I haven't experienced this with my pup but I had an experience where my dog had an ACL torn. It really is quite scary when it happened

-Amelia

link removed by admin
As it has nothing to do with the OP.


----------

